# Stealth setups on MK5/MK6 Golf/GTI



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

I've seen some people running stealth setups on their MK5/MK6 GTI's with a 3 gallon tank, ex: 



















They're all running Accuair tanks, however, which I don't want to get because they don't have 1/2" ports. I see that there is 3 gallon Tanka air tank available that has 1/2" ports and is cheaper than Accuair, but it's also 0.5" bigger in diameter than the Accuair: 










Do you think it will still fit in the spare tire well as well as the Accurair without having to raise the floor like with the Accuair tank? Legs are not a concern - they can be cut off. Is anyone using a 3 gallon Tanka for their stealth setup on a MK5/Mk6? 

Thanks!


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Is the tank a 1/2" bigger diameter or in length? Best bet is to mock yourself up a tank of cardboard, I usually just do it with rectangles boxes just to get and idea of where it will sit at the widest points. If you take off the cover plate for the evap system from underneath, there should be a little space in there that you could deform the metal probably just enough to drop it in there. Just curious as to why you're looking for 1/2" ports? For the pressure and volume we use in these cars, 3/8" lines and ports are more than adequate


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

Here's a shot of Brendan's GLI (fasttt600/gintyfab) 










Dual 444's 
Accuair e-Level rockerswitch & touchpad 
AccuAir Remote Fobs 
Single 3 gallon tank 
Dakota Digital Gauge


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a shot of Brendan's GLI (fasttt600/gintyfab)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Here's a shot of Brendan's GLI (fasttt600/gintyfab)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Cheaters! :beer: MK6 Jetta and GLI don't have the evap hump in the spare well like the GTI.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

OVRWRKD said:


> Cheaters! :beer: MK6 Jetta and GLI don't have the evap hump in the spare well like the GTI.


 tomato...potato....same thing:laugh: 

Andrew's been solo drinking again


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

fasttt600 said:


> tomato...potato....same thing:laugh:
> 
> Andrew's been solo drinking again


----------



## shankys_14 (May 26, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

This is a pretty terrible picture but I managed to hide everything under the floor in my MK5. I am using that same 3 gallon tank in the OP and E-level with an OB2 compressor. I did have to remove the cooling fan from the top of my compressor so it wasn't resting against the floor. I don't play with the switches that much and the tank is small so the compressor almost never runs. I figure it's a non-issue. The OB1 compressors didn't even have a fan.


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

^ thats perfect, thank you so much! 

Did you cut off the legs on the tank?


----------



## murTTer (Jun 27, 2009)

*mk666..*

still not finished but getting closer..


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Keden said:


> ^ thats perfect, thank you so much!
> 
> Did you cut off the legs on the tank?


 Nope, left them on. The tank is a bit too wide to sit any further down. Even if you cut the legs off, it would sit the same. I will note that the carpet doesn't sit flat at the back of the trunk. It rests on top of the tank. You could leave it like that or trim around the tank.


----------



## Rolando_TX (Oct 14, 2008)

How do you hold the tank? Or is it just lose


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Rolando_TX said:


> How do you hold the tank? Or is it just lose


 It is bolted to a piece of MDF I cut to fit in the spare tire thing. Wrapped the wood in matching carpet and bolted it all down to the floor.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:beer::beer:


----------



## Keden (Feb 1, 2005)

martin13 said:


> Nope, left them on. The tank is a bit too wide to sit any further down. Even if you cut the legs off, it would sit the same. I will note that the carpet doesn't sit flat at the back of the trunk. It rests on top of the tank. You could leave it like that or trim around the tank.


 How much does it stick out?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Keden said:


> How much does it stick out?


 With the stock foam under the carpet, the tank sits about 3/4" over the foam. Just enough to push the carpet up at the back. I haven't cut the stock carpet but I imagine if I did, the hole wouldn't need to be very big.


----------



## loosefalcon (Sep 19, 2009)

Awesome sig, OP. I appreciate you. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 22, 2006)

loosefalcon said:


> Awesome sig, OP. I appreciate you. :beer:


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------

